
Show HN: New competitor to cratejoy - jointhebox
http://jointhebox.com/
======
pavornyoh
Where you really featured on those sites you are claiming on your site? Thus
Shopper,chatterbox, etc? Do you really have 50 clients worldwide?

I asked these questions because I know exactly where that template from your
site came from. I have actually chatted with the creator of it. The template
was designed exactly as you have it on your site.

